# Baffin Bay bay home for sale.



## c1

I unfortunately having to sale my bay home on Baffin Bay. Water front property on Baffin Bay is nearly impossible to find. I am selling because I recently purchased a ranch and it’s taking all my time and money, so my baby needs to go. It is 3 bedrooms, living room, kitchen, and 1 bath on 1 1/2 acres. I have blue prints, approval for new pier which is currently being built. $450k 713-816-5004


----------



## RANCH

What's the adress or area


----------



## c1

RANCH said:


> What's the adress or area





RANCH said:


> What's the adress or area


Take 77 turn on 771 go 8.3 miles to Riveria beach and turn right on 1145 go .4 miles, then turn left on 2360 and go .1 miles and property is on the right.


----------



## FREON

Across the street from Casa De Baffin?


----------



## Gilbert

FREON said:


> Across the street from Casa De Baffin?


Did you buy it yet?


----------



## 30"r

Could you send me a few pics of the house and lot? We are looking for a place down there. [email protected]


----------



## day0082

Did this sell?
Any pics or more info?


----------



## tomsonjohn645

Text me on my new mail for more information 
[email protected] 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivierarat

c1 said:


> Take 77 turn on 771 go 8.3 miles to Riveria beach and turn right on 1145 go .4 miles, then turn left on 2360 and go .1 miles and property is on the right.


Have you sold this house? How many houses is it down from Casa De Baffin? Is it next door?


----------

